# تراث فلسطين؟؟؟



## اني بل (3 يوليو 2009)

خبز الطابون









خبز الطابون لذيذ جداً .. ويتكون وقود الطابون من روث المواشي المجفف 

على شكل أقراص الجلة

ويسمى الخبز عيش او مشروح او كماج

حيث انه الطعام الرئيسي عند الفلاح الفلسطيني

 وهو أحسن هبة من الله

فإذا وقعت قطعة الخبز على الأرض فإن الفلسطيني

 كان يلتقطها ويبوس النعمة

ويضعها على جبهته ثم ينقلها إلى مكان


 حيث لا يمكن أن يدوس عليها أحد




العجين









كانت الفلاحة الفلسطينية تضع حفنات من الطحين في الباطية 

الخشبية

أو اللقان الفخاري وتعجنها جيداً مع الماء والملح والخميرة وعندما تتخمر العجينة تقطع





الفران









وجدت الأفران في المدن وكانت العائلة تدفع شهرية للفران

والصبية والفتيات يحملون أفراش العجين الخشبية 

على رؤوسهم المعتمرة بالحواية

وكانوا يدفعون للفران أما خبزاً أو طحيناً أو نقوداً

وكان الخبز الذي يخبز في الفرن يسمى نقش

وإذا كان العجين غير مختمر يسمى عويص

فان الفران يقوم بتجرين الرغيف بأطراف أصابعه



المفتول








يعتبر المفتول من أهم الأكلات الشعبية الشائعة والمحبوبة

 في قرى فلسطين الجنوبية

ويفتل من طحين القمح الجيد ويهبل على بخار اليخنة

ويتبل بزيت الزيتون والسمن وقبل ذلك تدق الجرادة والفلفل والبصل

وتوضع الدقة بين حبات المفتول أثناء التهبيل

ثم ينزل من المصفاة في وعاء واسع ويغرف عليه اليخنة

المكونة من البصل و البندورة والقرع والحمص وقطع اللحم

ما أزكى المفتول مع لحم العجول



التطريز









في المناطق الساحلية لا تجد المرأة متسعا من الوقت لتطريز ثيابها

الجلجلي وأبوميتين والجنة والنار والمحير وأبو سبعين وأبو سفرتيه

كما ترى في المنطقة الجنوبية وخصوصا( المجدل ) عسقلان

أما في الجبل فتكثر الوحدات الزخرفية

مننباتية وحيوانية في تطريز ثياب نساء أهل الجبل

وزي ما قال المثل

الفضاوة .. بتعلم التطريز




النول









ما أجمل أن يعود عامل النول إلى بيته

من قاعة النسيج الموجودة في المشغل متعباً من عمله

في النول أو الدوارة أو المسدية المنصوبة على طول الطريق

ليجد زوجته جالسة وراء الدولاب وإبتسامة حلوة ترتسم على شفيها

وعلى محياها وهي تلف خيوط الغزل من الشلل

عبر الطيار إلى مواسير البوص أو المعدن

مخففة عن زوجها عبء التعب 



الشعيرية









تجلس النسوة وأمامهن العجين على الطبلية

يقطعن منها قطعا بحجم راحة اليد

تضغط المرأة على قطعة العجين وتفركها

لتخرج من تحت أصابعها خيوط الشعيرية التي تنزل على ظهر الغربال

ثم توضع تحت أشعة الشمس لتجف وبعدها انتشرت المعكرونة والاسباجتي

خزين الصيف بينفع للشتاء



الطبالة









كانت الطبالة تستدعي لإحياء الأفراح والليالي الملاح في القرى الفلسطينية

ومع ارتفاع صوت الطبلة تزداد وتيرة الإثارة وتتأجج مشاعر الفرح

في قلوب أقارب العريس ويبدأ السحج والتصفيق المنغم

وهكذا نرى أن الطبل في عمورية وأهل برير بتزرع

زي الطبالة الشاطرة بتطبل في كل دار شوية

اللي يطبل لك زمر له



ليلة الحنة








لم تكن العروس تشرف على شراء جهازها وثيابها

اذ كان أهل العريس يذهبون إلى المدينة ويشترون ملابس العروس

وقبل يوم العرس تبعث تلك الثياب إلى بيت العروس

وفي تلك الليلة يحنون العروس ويضعون النقش على كفيها وعلى قدميها

وتذهب مجموعات من النساء والفتيات والأطفال من أهل العريس

ليحنون أيديهم وبعد وضع الحنة في اكف الأطفال

تربط بشدة بقطع من القماش حتى تصبغ أيديهم بلون الحنة الحمراء

ليلة الحنة تتحنى الحمى 




الصباحية








يمشي في موكب العروس أهل العريس

وأهل العروس والنسوة يغنين ومعهن الطبالة

ويأخذونها إلى بيت الصمدة ويمسكها أبوها أو أخوها

ويوصلها إلى اللوج وتبدأ النساء في الغناء والرقص

احتفاءاً بالعروس ويقع تنشيط السحج والتصفيق المنغم على عاتق الطبالة

وشك يا عروس في الصبحية مدور زي الصينية




حاملات الجرار







صبايا القرية يحملن الجرار أو العسالي الفخارية على رؤوسهن

متوجهات إلي النبع أو مورد الماء

يرتدين أجمل الثياب المطرزة .. وشباب القرية يتدلهون إعجاباً بمشية الواردة ع العين

مش كل مرة تسلم الجرة




حجر البد








قبل الموتور والقشط والمحرك الكهربائي كانوا بعد جني الزيتون

يعصرونه على البد .. والبد طريقة قديمة

وكان حجر البد يدار بواسطة الدواب المغماة العيون

حيث كانوا يربطونها بالحبال المتصلة بدوار اليد الخشبي

والقطفة الأولي كان ينتج منها زيت الأكل

ومن القطفة الثانية زيت الصابون ومن الثالثة للإضاءة وما تبقى من جفت فيستخدم كوقود

تقيل زي حجر البد




ترقيع الثياب










قالوا من غاب عنه ماضيه ضيع حاضره

منذ زمن ليس ببعيد .. كانت الحال غير الحال

وكانت المرأة المدبرة هي تلك التي تقوم بترقيع ثياب الأسرة ليطول

إستعمالها نظراً لفقر الحال وقلة المال .. وعى قد لحافك مد رجليك

من رقعت ما عريت .. ومن دبرت ماجاعت

اللي ما إلها خلق ما إلها ثوب


فيني " شموخ "

غارسن عزتي غرس

ومهما يجور الوقت مالان راسي



" ابوي "
علمني وأنا حافظ الدرس 
العز من طبعي 
وترى الطيب ساسي


" ‏أنا "
حمست العز في داخلي حمس
وهيلت فنجاله وقندت رأسي 




ادوات ثراثية فلسطينية.........اترككم مع هذه الادوات...........














يتبع



















































































































​


----------



## اني بل (3 يوليو 2009)




----------



## اني بل (3 يوليو 2009)

خبز الطابون الفلسطيني............
























​


----------



## اني بل (3 يوليو 2009)




----------



## اني بل (3 يوليو 2009)

اليكم هذه الصور عن عروس الجنوب الفلسطيني محافظة الخليل........


























كروم العنب بالخليل........حيث تتميز محافظة الخليل بكروم عنبها المشهورة فيه.........






صورة لوسط المدينة...........




​


----------



## اني بل (3 يوليو 2009)

»»»» الخليل تاريخ وجذور ««««


ان الروايات التاريخية بمجموعها تفيد ان الجذور العربية لمدينة الخليل
تعود الى اربعة الاف عام على وجه التقريب حين سكن الكنعانيون
تلك المنطقة وتؤيد التوراة ذاتها انها بنيت قبل مدينة تانيس 
عاصمة مصر السفلى بنحو عقد من الزمان وتؤكد الوقائع التاريخية 
ان قرية اربع تنسب الى بانيها اربع وهو كنعاني عربي
وسيد العناقيين الذين وجدوا في تلك المنطقة
والعناقيون من القبائل الكنعانية العربيسة كما يؤكد التاريخ.


كان الاسم الذي اطلقه الكنعانيون على المدينة قبل 5500 سنة "قرية اربع" 
ثم عرفت باسم "حبرون" او "حبرى" وقد بنيت على سفح جبل الرميدة
في حين كان بيت ابراهيم عليه السلام على سفح جبل الراس المقابل له
ولما اتصلت حبرون ببيت ابراهيم
سميت المدينة الجديدة الخليل نسبة الى خليل الرحمن ابراهيم عليه السلام.


عثر في مدينة الخليل على اثار انسان العصور الحجرية القديمة والمتوسطة والحديثة 
ثم نزل العرب الكنعانيون المنطقة في فجر العصور التاريخية 
وعمروها وبنوا قرية اربع (الخليل)
وقد اثبتت الحفريات ان تاريخ المدينة يعود الى ابعد من العام 3500ق.م.


وسكن المنطقة العرب العناقيون الاقوياء الطوال ولما جاء يوشع بن نون
غير اسم قرية اربع الى حيرون ثم صارت ثم صارت الخليل 
قاعدة لدواد بن سليمان سبع سنين ونصف فقط.​


----------



## اني بل (3 يوليو 2009)

فلسطين أو فلسطين التاريخية  

 بالإنجليزية والفرنسية؛Palestine ؛ 

باليونانية: Παλαιστίνη ؛ ؛ 

باللاتينية alaestina ؛

بالعبرية : פּלשׂתינה أو פלסטין حسب السياق تشكل جنوب غرب بلاد الشام 

  وهي جزء طبيعي من الهلال الخصيب ومنطقة تاريخية في قلب الشرق الأوسط، وهي

 محاطة اليوم ببلدان عربية وكذلك جزء كبير من سكانها من الناطقين بالعربية. أما الجزء الآخر من 

سكانها هم من الناطقين بالعبرية وأتباع الديانة اليهودية المهاجرين وأبناء شعوب أخرى. تقع شرق

 البحر الأبيض المتوسط تصل بين غربي آسيا وشمالي أفريقيا بوقوعها، وشبه جزيرة سيناء، عند 

نقطة إلتقاء القارتين

وتحتوي هذه المنطقة على عدد كبير من المدن الهامة تاريخياً ودينياً بالنسبة للديانات التوحيدية

 الثلاث، وعلى رأسها القدس و الخليل وبيت لحم والناصرة وأريحا وطبريا. تمتلك المنطقة أرضاً 

متنوّعة جداً، وتقسم جغرافياً إلى أربع مناطق، وهي من الغرب إلى الشرق السهل الساحلي،

 التلال، الجبال (جبال الجليل، جبال نابلس، جبال القدس ووجبال الخليل) والأغوار (غور الأردن). 

في أقصى الجنوب هناك صحراء النقب. بين جبال نابلس وجبال الجليل يقع مرج بن عامر ويقطع

 جبل الكرمل، الذي يمتد من جبال نابلس شمالا غربا، السهل الساحلي. تتراوح الارتفاعات من 

417 متراً تحت مستوى البحر في البحر الميت (وهي أخفض نقطة على سطح اليابسة في 

العالم) إلى 1204 متراً فوق مستوى البحر في قمة جبل الجرمق جبل ميرون كما يسمى في 

إسرائيل

من ناحية جغرافية ونباتية تمتد منطقة فلسطين عبر حدود لبنان والأردن لتشمل المنطقة جنوبي 

نهر الليطاني والمنطقة المجاورة لنهر الأردن من الشرق، ولكن منذ عشرينات القرن العشرين، أي

 منذ الانتداب البريطاني على فلسطين يستخدم مصطلح فلسطين إشارة إلى المنطقة الممتدة 

على 26990 كم مربع، ما بين نهر الأردن شرقاً والبحر الأبيض المتوسط غرباً، وبين الحدود اللبنانية 

الجنوبية المرسومة عام 1923 شمالاً ورأس خليج العقبة جنوباً. يقدر عدد السكان القاطنين اليوم 

ضمن هذه الحدود 11 مليون نسمة تقريباً، وتقدر نسبة العرب من بينهم بنحو 47%[1]

سياسياً، منذ تأسيس السلطة الوطنية الفلسطينية عام1993، فإن اسم فلسطين قد يستخدم

 دولياً ضمن بعض السياقات للإشارة أحياناً إلى أراضي السلطة الفلسطينية[2]. أما لقب

 فلسطيني فيشير اليوم، وخاصة منذ 1948، إلى السكان العرب في جميع أنحاء المنطقة (بينما 

يفضل السكان اليهود عدم استخدام هذا اللقب إشارة إلى أنفسهم)[3]. من الناحية التاريخية 

أشار اسم فلسطين إلى عدد من الكيانات السياسية أو المحافظات الإدارية التي وقعت في هذه

 المنطقة منذ القرن الثاني للميلاد. وكانت أولاها "ولاية سوريا الفلسطينية" التي كانت تابعة 

للإمبراطورية الرومانية. بين 1917 و1948 أشار اسم فلسطين إلى منطقة الانتداب البريطاني على

 فلسطين. أيام الدولة العثمانية كان اسم فلسطين يستخدم كمصطلح جغرافي فقط في حين تم 

تقسيم فلسطين إدارياً إلى عدة وحدات إدارية​
http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/فلسطين


----------



## اني بل (3 يوليو 2009)

أريحا*







بحيرة الحولة






شلالات بيسان






رام الله






حيفا​


----------



## اني بل (3 يوليو 2009)

بيت لحم






يافا






نابلس






القدس 




​


----------



## Rosetta (3 يوليو 2009)




----------

